# Goose breast



## Kevin86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hey guys 
I got a bag of goose breasts from a hunting buddy, big zip lock about a dozen I'd guess. I'll have to thaw them all out to get them separated. So now I have to use them all at once basically a week's worth, thoughts and ideas? 

I was wondering about a goose soup maybe anyone ever try that?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2018)

I would partially thaw them enough to separate them then wrap them individually and freeze.  First I'd try a pan roasted goose breast with a nice crisp skin before tossing them into soup.


----------



## RPCookin (Jan 2, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I would partially thaw them enough to separate them then wrap them individually and freeze.  First I'd try a pan roasted goose breast with a nice crisp skin before tossing them into soup.



This will work fine.  They don't have to thaw completely for you to be able to separate them and repackage and freeze in usable portions.


----------



## Kevin86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Cool


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 5, 2018)

Off at a tangent -

Geese make amazing guard dogs. A friend who was brought up in India told me that they had geese in the garden to warn them of intruders. Better than dogs any day.

And during WW11 my mother lived in a village half way between Nottingham & Derby. Her house was on the village green where there was a flock of geese belonging to a local farmer. The locals always got prior warning of an air raid on Derby or Nottingham because the geese started raising Cain a good 10 minutes before the air raid warning sirens started up.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> Off at a tangent -
> 
> Geese make amazing guard dogs. A friend who was brought up in India told me that they had geese in the garden to warn them of intruders. Better than dogs any day.
> 
> And during WW11 my mother lived in a village half way between Nottingham & Derby. Her house was on the village green where there was a flock of geese belonging to a local farmer. The locals always got prior warning of an air raid on Derby or Nottingham because the geese started raising Cain a good 10 minutes before the air raid warning sirens started up.



No kidding. I was terrified of my great-grandmother's geese when I was a child. They were as big as I was and chased me all the time


----------

